# Heading Out To Maine



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Heading for our annual trip to Mt Dessert Island (Acadia Park, Bar Harbor) tomorrow!







Will be there for 8 days. We go up there every summer and love it. I tell my kids this is where God has His summer place.







Its where I proposed to my wife and where we spent our honeymoon. Can't wait to get there.

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Have a GREAT time!!!! What a beautiful place!!!!!
Looks like you're gonna have great weather - for the weekend, at least. Feel free to send me a PM if you need/want a stopping point in Southern NH.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

A couple of us on here were stationed in Acadia National Forest and really miss the place. I was on the other side of the harbor in Winter Harbor. If it wasn't a 3,000 mile trip I'd meet you there. It is beautiful country.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Bob.

Sounds like a very special place, and should be all the better Outbackin'!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

We're headed for Bar Harbor in August (Bar Harbor KOA)

Any advice one see/do?

Thanks


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We were there in 2005........what a beautiful place.

I wouldn't mind going back, but there are so many places to see.....

You can see a few of the pics I downloaded from the trip by clicking HERE.

We stayed at Smuggler's Den which is in Southwest Harbor.

Cadillac Mountain is a MUST!!!

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm hearing lots of votes for a 2007 Northeast OB Summer Rally at Acadia !!!!

Any takers????


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> I'm hearing lots of votes for a 2007 Northeast OB Summer Rally at Acadia !!!!
> 
> Any takers????
> [snapback]128979[/snapback]​


It would be nice.......I'm not sure how far from home we will roam next year, as Disney is in the plans.

You never know though....









Steve


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Are you staying at Acadia? We have reservations at Blackwoods for late September. Go about every other year.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great trip and enjoy yourself
Take some pics for us

Don


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I lived in west-buxton as a kid and it is a beautiful state. We tent camped on lake Sebago in the summers, crystal clear water...I need to plan a trip their.


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Well we are back from Acadia and we had a ball! The weather was awesome. It rained a couple of times but only at night. We did a lot of hiking in the Nat'l park and along the shoreline. Went canoeing into the the nat'l park on Long Pond. There is small island in the middle of the lake where we pulled the canoe up, went swimming and had picnic. The kids loved it! Did a lot ice cream eating and people watching in Bar Harbor on the cool summer evenings. Hiked on Cadillac Mountain and watched the sunset from there as well. We stayed at the Bar Harbor KOA Woodlands campground which is in the village of Town Hill. It used to be Spruce Valley CG but was bought out by Bar harbor KOA last season and added to their CG that is on the water. We have been staying there every year for 5 years. It definitely needed some upgrades and the older couple that owned it did not seem up to providing them. It was and still is mostly tent sites with about 25 or 30 Camper sites with water and electric and some with full hookups. As the name implies it is very wooded. KOA put in a new campstore and one new shower and laundry room. They have a decent pool that they let campers from their other CG use but it still doesn't get too crowded. The Island Explorer bus, which is a free shuttle bus that takes you all over the island, stops at the CG at least every 45 minutes. We didn't get to go biking, nor did we climb Bubble Rock Mt. this year, and we haven't gone sea kyaking around the island in a few years, or take a nature cruise up Sommes sound, but we did swim fully clothed in a rushing mountain stream with a small water fall that we found on one of our hikes and the kids thought this was the greatest thing since sliced bread. There is just so much to do up there that you can't begin to list it all. You have it all in one place, mountains, forest, ocean, lakes, streams etc. And we even got to see saw a humpback whale off the coast of Sand beach in the Park. You could actually see it broach with the naked eye as people stood on the beach! Luckily I had my binoculars with me and got a really good look. Anyway, suffice to say that we had great time and have already made the reservations for next year. And of course the Outback performed marvelously! We do love our camper!

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome home!!! What a beautiful place and what great timing - weather's been perfect for Maine!!!!

I work in Mass and, this year, it seems that Acadia is the majical escape for everyone down here. Seems I talk to at least 1 person every day who has just come back from vaca and has that certain far way look in their eyes. When I ask them if they went someplace neat - they just smile and nod .... yup, Acadia!

Pictures???? Huh? Huh? Got any? Huh?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! That sounds like a super vacation, Bob!

I'm glad to hear you guys had such a great time. And welcome home! action

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Glad to hear that the weather is nice. We will be in Old Orchard Beach and Biddeford for 8 days starting on 7/23. Any sugestions on what or where to visit while we are in Maine? Kirk


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> Glad to hear that the weather is nice. We will be in Old Orchard Beach and Biddeford for 8 days starting on 7/23. Any sugestions on what or where to visit while we are in Maine? Kirk


Yeah - WOLFWOOD .... 1/2 hr South (I-95 to ST102 to Rt125) !!!

In all seriousness, the big LL Bean store is in Freeport (along with lots of other retailers....mostly Outlets) - ~ 1 hr. You're also not that far from the White Mtns (it'd be a full days trip) and the wonderful Nat'l Forest. The Cog Railway (Steam locamotive) climbs Mt Washington - AWESOME place with a weather station & restaraunt at the summit - not to mention the breathtaking view where you can see Canada, NY, ME, VT, MA (and NH). Kid activities up there include Santa's Village, StoryLand, etc.....all of which seem to get rave reviews.

Be prepared for the ocean water to be COLD!!!! Kids don't seem to notice - or care maybe (I swam in it for years as a kid - pictures clearly show blue lips) but, as an adult, we find no need to actually get in all the way as our feet, ankles & calves freeze (really - numb!) and that's enough to cool anybody off. Hint: The Maine coast is beautiful  but the NH beach water is just a bit warmer.

....WOW! All the way from CA???? With your OB????

Have a great time! Look just slightly to the South West and wave. action We'll be the one's packing our OB for the NEXT week!!!


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

My brother and his family just moved from NM to Bar Harbor (arrived yesterday). Boy, am I jealous!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Wolfwood, no but I did look into driving my Outback to Maine. Costwise it would have been about the same. Time was the factor so we are flying into Portland, staying in a motel and renting a car. Should be a great time because we are going back for a family reunion on my wifes side and see has a huge family back there, 13 aunts and uncles not including all the cousins. All in all I think they are going to run us ragged and show us all the sights. Kirk, Sorry no hijack intended


----------

